

Why I bought a Mac ... And Why I'll always be a Windows guy too - zbruhnke
http://www.zachbruhnke.com/
New blog and new blog post. check it out I would appreciate the feedback. there is also some information about me and some of my concepts on the website. i would be happy to talk to anyone or hear their feedback about any of this. Hope you guys enjoy it!
======
mgkimsal
doesn't sound like you'll really 'always be a windows guy'. per the article,
if you give up doing IT support and move to development, you'll probably be
just a mac guy, at least for a while.

I was a windows guy, then a linux guy, now a mac guy, and am considering
investing in a windows setup next year, as well as a new mac. i like playing
in all of them, but right now, if I have to choose just one machine, it's my
macbook. I can run the stuff I need to, even if it's virtualized and not 100%
fast as I'd like. Even so, it's portable and gets the job done better than
other laptops I've have over the past 10+ years.

~~~
zbruhnke
Fairly true, however in some sense I will truly always be a windows guy. I
learned how to use a computer on windows and I will always have a love and
appreciation for microsoft because of that. I have built numerous linux setups
over the years and really enjoy both gentoo and ubuntu. however owning a Mac
has given me a newfound almost kid-like enjoyment to owning a computer and
coding again, not to mention i love textmate! Thanks for reading and for the
input! hope you'll come back and check it out from time to time since its
still a very new blog.

